# He's so sick



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't know what to do for him. Hubby got his blood work done before Christmas. He slept through Christmas and New Year Eve ruined the holidays. I don't care cause I know he's sick, kids don't get it thou.
He said he is so confused he doesn't know if he's hyper or hypo. His body is saying hypo and his mind is hyper? Its true his mood swings are nuts. Yet he's cold and tired and keeping the pounds on.
Last time he seen his doctor a month ago she dropped 3 meds all at once because he was hypo she said. Then told him he can change his meds up or down with how ever he's feeling. He has no idea what to do, his body is giving him mixed messages. I called today and the doctors office is still closed for the holidays. 
One simple question I guess. Can you be hyper and hypo all in the same day? If you can I've never heard of it.

Ocean


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I believe you can be. I think I am all the time. Its the swings that I hate most. Just yesterday I started out extremely exhausted - not like lack of sleep tired but can't keep my eyes open tired and I felt dizzy, foggy and really crummy. Breathing was not difficult but I felt congested sort of. Later that afternoon I started feeling noticably more peppy. My eyes were open, I was upbeat, I was able to think and my breathing felt significantly different, like I took asthma medecine or something but I didn't. It was just a very vascular type feeling like everything opened up and I felt much better.

Hashimoto's with high TSI sucks. I'm not sure what your hubby's labs are like but from your post, he and I seem to be in the same boat. I have never taken meds for it but tried about 7 years ago and it was a mess. I did not do well on meds. I went instantly hyper feeling.

I have been breaking everyone's balls for surgery as I think it's the only answer for me but since my labs are always conflicting, I'm yet to convince my endo. I'm actually calling the surgeon again today to see if he'll remove my gland. I think it's the only way I'll ever be healed. You can't control a totally out of control thyroid with meds in my opinion. The thing has got to go.

What are his labs like?


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Nasdaqphil appreciate your sincere response...

I'll let him know he's not alone. I think he would be able to handle being hyper for a couple of months then taking meds to go down to hypo, but its not working like that and hard to figure out what to do.
I don't know what his labs are right now, they never called him about them yet due to the holidays...
I hope he gets in to see the surgeon soon..................
Ocean


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear your hubby is so sick. Does he have an appointment with a surgeon yet? I will keep you in my prayers. 
I am so grateful my docs listened to me and took out my thyroid. I knew I would not feel better until it came out.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you Lavender...so much.
No, they haven't called for his appointment it could be months. My life has changed! His life has changed. I don't know what to do.........I can't plan anything his sick, we can't go away for a holiday he's sick. Christmas and New Years well there wasn't one.

Life is at a stand still................
I'll keep you posted
Ocean


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I know how frustrating this all must be. I had to wait two months just to see an endo, ended up in the hospital and unable to work at all, then 3 more months to get into the surgeon. Thankfully, he was able to schedule my surgery in two weeks! I was let go from my job because I was out for so long. 2010 was a rough year, but things are looking up for me. I was in tears at fireworks on New Year's Eve just thinking about it all. I am just so grateful I lived through it all, am healing from my surgery and have a chance to get a life back! I am sure you and your hubby will get through it all as well!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

> Life is at a stand still................


I completely understand this too. It's a horrible place to be in and I feel for him and your family. I had to leave a job I loved, could not plan anything, (and didn't want to), struggled through daily life for months until I got my thyroid out. I pushed myself through many things just for the sake of my family, but each minute was torture. It's so hard to explain the physical, emotional and mental toll it takes.

Now that my thyroid is out I have the desire to live life again. I'm still titrating my dose up, but I feel so much better. (I feel a lot of it has to do with being on Armour too). I went to two Christmas parties and one New Year's Eve party in the past few weeks. 6 months ago I had to be pushed out the door to just go for a walk!

Tell him to keep his chin up (you too) and keep after finding a surgeon. You have to be proactive and do a lot of leg work yourself.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I too can relate. I had to go on short term and disability. Used up my FMLA and ended up loosing my job. Had a scholarship to start grad school and had to cut back to part time, meaning I will probably be in school an extra year now. Could barely stay on top of everything with classes and had a hard time doing the work. But I have made it through. I managed to get through with an A and A-, and I am starting to feel human again on Armour. Experience of others on this board who have been through this and gotten better has been so important to help me keep faith in myself. I know I will get better in time, and I think your hubby will too.


----------

